# Neuer XC Sattel



## Crazyboss1990 (4. August 2020)

Halle liebe Leute!

Ich benötige einen neuen Sattel nachdem mir der mittlerweile dritte Selle Italia Sattel wegen knarzen/Geräuschen auf die Nerven geht.

Der/Dieser letzte Sattel, mit dem ich eigentlich sehr gut zurecht kam, war ein Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio in der Größe L2 (145mm Breite).

Habt ihr gute Ideen/Vorschläge für einen neuen? 
Sitzknochenabstand: 13,4cm
Einsatzzweck: 60% XC, 40% Marathon

Danke liebe Leute!


----------



## baloo (4. August 2020)

SQlab 612R ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (4. August 2020)

Fizik Antares, gibt es in zig Versionen und auch in zwei Breiten.


----------



## Florian301 (4. August 2020)

Bei uns knarzen und knacken sie Selle Italia auch regelmäßig... Schmiere dann Fett unten an die Stelle wo das Gestekl an der Schale befestigt ist. Dann ist erstmal Ruhe. Habe jetzt gelesen dass Kupferpaste noch besser sein soll als fett. Teste ich demnächst mal


----------



## Martinwurst (4. August 2020)

Kauf dir nen Selle Italia ohne Carbonio.
Hatte da noch nie ein Knacken oder Knarzen.
Wenn du mit der Form zufrieden bist, was brignen dir Empfehlungen von ganz anderen Sätteln, die dann vielleicht unangenehm sind?


----------



## Florian301 (5. August 2020)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Kauf dir nen Selle Italia ohne Carbonio.
> Hatte da noch nie ein Knacken oder Knarzen.
> Wenn du mit der Form zufrieden bist, was brignen dir Empfehlungen von ganz anderen Sätteln, die dann vielleicht unangenehm sind?



Die Selle Italia mit Titan oder was auch immer für einem Gestell knarzen genauso... Zumindest bei uns


----------



## pacechris (5. August 2020)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Die Selle Italia mit Titan oder was auch immer für einem Gestell knarzen genauso... Zumindest bei uns


Hab aktuell 3 SLR im Einsatz, 2x Ti 1x Carbon. Der eine seit ca.6000km. Kein Knarzen oder sonstige Geräusch.


Bei einem günstigen hatte ich sowas mal nach ca.1000km ....


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (5. August 2020)

Ich bin deshalb auf der Suche nach einem anderen Hersteller, da ich es auch schon mit den Ti und Mangan Rails hatte... Anscheinend ist die Deckenbreite nicht für die schmalen Gestellaufnahmen geeignet...


----------



## _Olli (5. August 2020)

ich verkauf grad ein sqlab 612 ergowave carbon 13cm - drei fahrten jung


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. August 2020)

Hast ne PN.


----------



## _Olli (5. August 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hast ne PN.


ich hab keine PN . wenn pn dann bitte richtig . bzw im BM

Da sich ja der @chrikoh so künstlich aufregt...
Ich habe BITTE geschrieben!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (5. August 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> ich hab keine PN . wenn pn dann bitte richtig . bzw im BM


Mit dieser Antwort könnte er sich den Sattel sonst wohin schieben?


----------



## tobi2036 (5. August 2020)

Ich persönlich habe auf meinem Mtb, Rennrad und Cyclocross jeweils Prologo Sättel. Und noch nie Probleme oder Knarzen gehabt


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (5. August 2020)

_Olli schrieb:


> ich verkauf grad ein sqlab 612 ergowave carbon 13cm - drei fahrten jung


Bräuchte für mich aber nen 14er...


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (16. Oktober 2020)

tobi2036 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe auf meinem Mtb, Rennrad und Cyclocross jeweils Prologo Sättel. Und noch nie Probleme oder Knarzen gehabt


Welche Modelle kannst du mir da empfehlen?


----------



## frankcasalla (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich bin auch weg von Selle Italia SLR.
Meine Wahl:Specialized Power


----------



## gewichtheber (17. Oktober 2020)

Schau dir mal von Prologo die kurzen Sättel mit Aussparung an oder das Pendant vom Pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmal (17. Oktober 2020)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ich bin auch weg von Selle Italia SLR.
> Meine Wahl:Specialized Power



+1

Träumchen.

Als ich nach Längerem nochmal Gelegenheit hatte auf einem SLR Platz zu nehmen - kam mir im direkten Vergleich regelrecht wie ein Folterinstrument vor.


----------



## Martinwurst (17. Oktober 2020)

Ihr müsst auch mal dazu schreiben welcher SLR. Es gibt 20 Ausführungen davon.


----------



## frankcasalla (17. Oktober 2020)

SLR TT getauscht gegen Specialized Power S-Works


----------



## Martinwurst (17. Oktober 2020)

Ok, ich nutze zb. den SLR Boost TM Superflow.
Der ist dem Specialized Sattel wohl ähnlicher, als dem SLR TT.

Geht am Anfang auf die Sitzknochen. Nach Eingewöhnung passt er, wie ans Becken angegossen.


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (18. Oktober 2020)

@frankcasalla @Schmal Welche Sattelbreite müsste ich dann nehmen? Bei 13,4cm Sitzknochenabstand entsprechend den 143er? Konnte nirgends eine Erklärung finden bis zur welchem Sitzknochenabstand welche Sattelbreite genommen werden sollte.


----------



## frankcasalla (18. Oktober 2020)

Ja genau den 143 er.


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (22. Oktober 2020)

@Schmal @frankcasalla Ihr meint aber schon den mit der sehr kurzen Nase und nicht den Arc oder? 
Wie verhält es sich zwecks XC/Marathon mit der kurzen Nase, wenn man nach vorne rutschen möchte, um das Gewicht verlagern zu können?


----------



## nopain-nogain (22. Oktober 2020)

Der Witz ist das du eben NICHT nach vorne rutschst. Nach vorne rutscht man oft, weil einem die Sattelspitze in die Eier drueckt... wo nix ist, drueckt nix 
Ich bin auch vom SLR auf den Power (an allen Raedern) und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (22. Oktober 2020)

Werde mir dann mal den Sattel ordern und hier euch berichten =)


----------



## chrikoh (22. Oktober 2020)

Crazyboss1990 schrieb:


> Werde mir dann mal den Sattel ordern und hier euch berichten =)


welchen bestellst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazyboss1990 (27. Oktober 2020)

chrikoh schrieb:


> welchen bestellst du?


Den 143er Specialized Power S-Works (nicht den Arc). Ist aber leider noch nicht versendet worden...


----------



## chrikoh (27. Oktober 2020)

Crazyboss1990 schrieb:


> Den 143er Specialized Power S-Works (nicht den Arc). Ist aber leider noch nicht versendet worden...


Ich habe jetzt einen Expert günstig bekommen,bin schon neugierig wie der „sitzt“.


----------



## Crazyboss1990 (10. November 2020)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt einen Expert günstig bekommen,bin schon neugierig wie der „sitzt“.



Ich habe ein paar Neuigkeiten von meiner Seite aus zu berichten:

-Der Sattel fährt sich in 143mm Breite sehr gut, er war nur auf den ersten 10km der ersten Ausfahrten etwas ungewohnt, mittlerweile lässt es sich echt gut mit dem Hintern drauf aushalten. Die Breite des Sattels hatte ich von den Breiten meiner vorigen Sättel abgeleitet.

-Er ist durchaus komfortabel, beim Anfassen und Halten in den Händen, hatte ich allerdings erwartet, dass er in etwa so hart sein würde, wie ein Sqlab 612R. Dieser war mir, auch nach mehreren langen Fahrten dann doch zu fest. Im direkten Vergleich zum alten (Sofa) Selle Italia Flite Carbonio Kit ist er minimal härter/straffer (auf keinen Fall störend!).

-Der Sattel ist wirklich sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, ich habe keinerlei Fehler, Mängel o.ä. finden können. Auch beim Gewichteverlagern oder beim Sitzen auf der Nase knackt und knarzt nichts. Bei zuvor getesteten Sätteln von u.a. Ergon und Sqlab hatte ich, auch bei den Top-Modellen, sehr unsaubere Klebepunkte oder lautes Knarzen bemerkt.

-In meiner Neugier nach weiteren Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Sattel war ich noch darüber gestolpert, dass ich als Mann mit 13,4cm Sitzknochenabstand einen echten Breitarsch haben muss. Den Abstand hatte ich vor 1,5 Jahren in Jeans auf einem dieser elektr. Sitzgeräte feststellen lassen (im Radladen). Bei den 13,4cm musste ich dann mehrfach lesen, dass eher ein 155mm breiter Sattel sinnvoll wäre?! Das konnte ich mir bei mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, zumal bisher auch gleichbreite Sättel gepasst hatten. Also habe ich spontan mit vier Stücken Pappe nachgemessen und auf allen vier Stücken 12,0-12,2cm als Ergebnis herausbekommen (auf einem Holzstuhl, Hohlkreuz mit aufgestellten Zehenspitzen). Ausgehend von diesen Maßen ist meine gekaufte Breite von 143mm wohl definitiv die richtige Breite.


----------



## Martinwurst (10. November 2020)

Der Sitzknochenabstand ist nicht die einzige wichtige Variable, auch wenn das immer als erster Anhaltspunkt genommen wird. Je nachdem, wie sportlich du auf dem Sattel sitzt, liegt der Sattel an unterschiedlichen Stellen deines Beckens auf und damit an unterschiedlichen Breiten. Also hat man gar nicht einen generellen Sitzknochenabstand.

Die schlechte Verarbeitung ist mir an meinem Ergon Sm Comp Men auch aufgefallen, bevor ich ihn umgetauscht habe. Bei meinem jetzigen Selle Italia Boost TM Superflow, war aber alles erstklassig verarbeitet. Auch nach nun ein paar hundert km kein Knarzen, was manche ja hin und weider bei Selle Italia berichten.

Ansonsten Glückwunsch zum passenden Sattel. Kann eine ziemliche Endlosgeschichte sein, DEN EINEN zu finden.


----------

